
Patreon’s inability to protect free speech is giving rise to Bitcoin solutions - bitpatron-co
https://medium.com/bitpatron/patreons-inability-to-protect-free-speech-is-giving-rise-to-bitcoin-solutions-868ccc7e131c
======
jbirer
[https://bitpatron.io](https://bitpatron.io) is one of them. They're launching
on 1 April.

------
luckylion
Inability or unwillingness?

